# globalSAN Iscsi for MAC OS X and adaptec snap server



## isotonic_uk (Jun 9, 2002)

Dear all

I have a Apple Mac server in our school running OSX server 10.4.11 and I am looking to backup the data from our Apple XRAID box over to the snap server which is a NAS box (Adaptec Snap Server 520).

The snap server supports ISCSI and I have installed the globalSAN iscsi initiator on our mac server. I have setup a ISNS IP address and port and then also inputted these details into the portal and target area of the initiator console but when we try to login i receive an error

"could not login to target ..... because an error occured while making tcp connection".

I was looking around on various forums and I just want to ensure that the SNAP server as a target device is compatible with globalSAN? or has anyone experienced this problem with globalsan who might be able to point me in the right direction.

Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

thats a nice little piece of equipment!
is it connected directly to the apple server or does it go through switches and routers first?


----------



## isotonic_uk (Jun 9, 2002)

No it connected through our network, so directly connected to our edge switch. thanks


----------

